# Repairing F300 Omega`s



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Is this real or should they be avoided at these prices?

*"GOOD NEWS REGARDING OMEGA f300Hz's AND ANY OTHER OBSOLETE QUARTZ OR ELECTRONIC OMEGA CALIBRE!*

*
For the past year we have been using the services of a fantastic company who can succesfully service and repair the majority of the obsolete Omega calibres! This is great news if you have been struggling to find someone to undertake such work. *

*
*

*
I do feel, however, that you should note two points.*

*
*

*
A - This work does not come cheap. The starting costs, bearing in mind that we are talking about obsolete calibres, is usually from Â£235.00 and we have had costs at over Â£600.00. So you must really be attached to your watch to have this work undertaken.*

*
*

*
B - We will still quite happily estimate with no obligation or charge as far as **M****ns of Glasgow **are concerned, but the company we use do charge us for estimates that are not proceeded, Â£33.50, so we obviously have to pass this on to the client.*

*
*

*
Did you know that there are six different calibre's of Bulova Accutron movements, and other companies such as Omega used these movements as well? *

*
*

*
We keep the full range of available cells for these watches. Possibly the only jeweller in Scotland to do so! *

*
*

*
Important point regarding the above cells. They were manufactured using mercury oxide and are now illegal to produce. We have the silver oxide equivalents along with special adapters to fit specific Bulova, Omega, I.W.C, and other models using the Accutron movements."*


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't understand why anyone on this forum would look beyond Paul for servicing/repair of electric/electronic watches unless they know someone closer to them who comes recommended and can do the work equally well and cheaper (unlikely in most cases)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

handlehall said:


> I don't understand why anyone on this forum would look beyond Paul for servicing/repair of electric/electronic watches unless they know someone closer to them who comes recommended and can do the work equally well and cheaper (unlikely in most cases)


I agree I was really posting it to get Paul to comment on the wording on that website as much as anything else.... I have had an accutron 214 sorted by Paul and he as usual worked his magic


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

It's ironic isn't it?

I've used our resident expert on my Bulova, horrified myself contemplating AD work on the f300 and then this crops up.

The battery business......I didn't think Renata 344's (the silver oxide equivalents) where that hard to come by? Seem to remember reading that all that guff about voltage step-down attachments, Accucells etc was a bit unnecessary.

Maybe they're just noticing an emerging trend (there must be quite a f300's still out there humming) and if they can get in the door on the ground level, as they say.......


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

"we have had costs at over Â£600.00. So you must really be attached to your watch to have this work undertaken."

Outrageous! $900 US, you would be certifiably insane not attached.

"Did you know that there are six different calibre's of Bulova Accutron movements, and other companies such as Omega used these movements as well?"

Now there is a real misuse of the language. Omega may have used tuning fork movements but they were entirely different from Bulova and certainly not interchangeable. Since bulova had the patents on the technology the others had to get license from Bulova is all.

Mad Max was the designer of both and worked for Bulova first before returning to Switzerland and designing the ESA movement.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> "we have had costs at over Â£600.00. So you must really be attached to your watch to have this work undertaken."
> 
> Outrageous! $900 US, you would be certifiably insane not attached.


Omega servicing costs

Repair of the 1210 movement is 'as estimate' which given that a grade D comes in at Â£678 (CHF 1090) we all know means sell a kidney and pledge us your firstborn.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What can I say? :huh: How about "I need to raise my costs." :rofl:

Those are just crazy prices and their wording is very inaccurate. As Bill says, Omega never used the Bulova tuning fork movements (Universal Geneve did but not Omega). There are more than 6 Bulova tuning fork calibres. Renata 344 are as common as muck and so are the Accucells if that's what they are referring to. etc etc


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ve had dozens of electric/electronic and hummer watches fixed by Paul and you wont get a better service anywhere.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> I,ve had dozens of electric/electronic and hummer watches fixed by Paul and you wont get a better service anywhere.


Me too. 'Nuff said!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> What can I say? :huh: How about "I need to raise my costs." :rofl:
> 
> Those are just crazy prices and their wording is very inaccurate. As Bill says, Omega never used the Bulova tuning fork movements (Universal Geneve did but not Omega). There are more than 6 Bulova tuning fork calibres. Renata 344 are as common as muck and so are the Accucells if that's what they are referring to. etc etc


See crazy prices..... the god of tuning forks has spoken :lol:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Paul or Keith T.

Both fantastic blokes and both know their stuff !!


----------



## Donnyphil (Jul 30, 2017)

Can someone point me in the right direction for this Paul who is highly recommended as I am new here and would like a f300 looking at


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Donnyphil said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction for this Paul who is highly recommended as I am new here and would like a f300 looking at


 silverhawke

http://electric-watches.co.uk/service-and-repair/

1000% trustworthy

Please be patient he is a busy man.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> silverhawke
> 
> http://electric-watches.co.uk/service-and-repair/
> 
> ...


 Jon,

Your watch is ready! :laugh: . Really....I'll email you tomorrow.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> Jon,
> 
> Your watch is ready! :laugh: . Really....I'll email you tomorrow.


 Brilliant. :toot:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Never noticed this thread before and it it rather old but the company described in the original post sounds very like STS to me. Sounds like a jeweller was reselling their services with no doubt a bit commission on top. I believe Tony Coe at STS is something of a early quartz expert (and has an amazing collection) so that would make sense and they do charge a fee of around £20 for work not proceeded with. I tend to steer clear of early quartz Omegas and send my hummers to Paul or if he is busy Keith but for one of those STS might be the an option, particularly if parts are required. I believed Keith will look at quartz too but have never tried him with one.


----------

